# norditropin 1st time user



## maxquest4 (Sep 11, 2004)

got my first batch norditropin 5x24 iu.got my own views on best amount to use.

i am interested in other views from regular users of hgh on how they use it.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im sure Biker and Jimmy will see you right but in th meantime welcome to the board!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First of all this is my favorite and used this continously for about a year at about 2 IU's

Me personally, I feel that for fat loss it is great.

Considerations include when and how much.

The pituitary gland releases HGH in the first hours of sleep and If my memory serves me correctly it is in REM sleep.

So for repairing tissue and muscles I feel best time is at night before bed. Many people disagree with this but it will give you some wild dreams so this was my course.

I did take it in the mornings too and after work 1 IU each shot (Sub-Q) and noticed good localized fat loss around the stomach. 4" to be exact and only dropped about 4 lbs.

My problem was I was eating the same (food tasted better) after the HGH cycle and put on some of the weight and waist.

Dosage for me was this: 2IU a day. I feel for long term this might be best. Although i know guys that do up to 12 IU a day.

For me at around 3-4 IU's I would get lock jaw during eating and had to massage the muscles to finish a meal. Also had a stiff left wrist at 4 IU a day.

I feel that the older you are the better it works as the young guys have alot of HGH anyway. Me I would run it along with a stack and keep it running for recovery during PCT.

HGH made me feel good and (this might sound sick) but I looked fwd to a shot.

This is one of the only drugs I would run for a long time. I love that stuff and the guys on the board hear me rant about this but It might be because of my age 44 yrs.

If I had the money right now I would buy it again in a heartbeat. I also feel it is one of the sefest and best for keeps of the gains. Although it is overrated big time.

Also I wanted to add that HGH can make you hypo-thyroid and hyper-glycemic. So alot of guys take T-3 and insulin with it (bigger doses). I had huge hunger paings at about day 3 and DHEA will help this as it will help with the hyper-glycemia some. Dont take too much DHEA as this can raise blood pressure, just 1 tab a day.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Someone i ws speaking to today told me the older the better for growth too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well then Hackskii must have gotten massive growth.......lol

A friend at work, his daughter is taking it for her conditon. She was taking it during the day and it was doing nothing. Her doctor changed up the time to take it and so she started to take it at night and she grew 6" in 6 months. Hope this helps.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

robdog said:


> Someone i ws speaking to today told me the older the better for growth too.


correct.

Mostly due to cost reasons I use it like this:

a) one big shot before bed every night after training

or

B) the same amount split into two, half just before bed night after training, the other half first thing the next morning.

Doses - if you're younger I would say 4iu at least (4iu in the single shot or 2iu in each of the seperate shots)

for older people you often can get good results from 2iu!!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

4iu would be pretty expensive wouldnt it  maybe when im later 20's early 30's eh, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How about in your 40's

Again, I love that stuff I just dont love the price.

I could have bought another car for what I spent in the last 2 years for that stuff.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

atleast you can afford it


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

i always use hgh with my cycle and i take 4 -5 iu a day for 5-6 months...i like only jintropin

forbb


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

please could you tell me if it is norditropin samplexxx you r all on about or is there a few diffrent ones? thnx


----------



## tee123 (Nov 15, 2008)

you should try the 45iu Norditropin liquid cartridge quality stuff you cant get much better then that you no.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Norditropin is excellant GH although the best is most definatly NutropinAQ


----------

